# Hypnobirthing near Glasgow



## Frustrated Girl (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Does anyone know of any good hypnobirthing instructors/classes near Glasgow? I am based in Paisley but guess I may need to travel. Ideally looking for a class as opposed to one-to-one.

Thanks


----------



## Cece0207 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi, 

I am sure my acupuncturist does hypnobirthing. She is based in the southside of Glasgow and her name is Elaine Collins.

Cece0207 x


----------

